# International student



## cruzmariacarla (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 24 and currently living in the Philippines, will be moving to Vancouver by late October for my November class. Can I get an idea on how much I'll be spending on rent and utilities? I prefer 1bedroom and 1bathroom unit near downtown as much as possible. I'm a student and yes, tight budget  . My class will start on November and it's a 2yr course in a private fashion school in Robson Street. 

Also, how about 2nd hand cars? Where to look? What are the trustworthy sites I can look at?

I'd appreciate all of your answers, thanks!


Carla


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

You can opt for a RTM Ready to Move house. These houses are built from wood and can be shifted anywhere m basically its a mobile home. 
All your friends who will be staying with you can contribute for it. Second hand RTM Homes are also available in Canada for Sale.
Sorry have no idea about 2nd hand cars


----------



## cruzmariacarla (Aug 10, 2013)

preeti22 said:


> You can opt for a RTM Ready to Move house. These houses are built from wood and can be shifted anywhere m basically its a mobile home.
> All your friends who will be staying with you can contribute for it. Second hand RTM Homes are also available in Canada for Sale.
> Sorry have no idea about 2nd hand cars


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. RTM? I'm not quite sure I'd go for that type. I'd prefer a unit and also because I'll be living alone.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


cruzmariacarla said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 24 and currently living in the Philippines, will be moving to Vancouver by late October for my November class. Can I get an idea on how much I'll be spending on rent and utilities? I prefer 1bedroom and 1bathroom unit near downtown as much as possible. I'm a student and yes, tight budget  . My class will start on November and it's a 2yr course in a private fashion school in Robson Street.
> 
> ...


Check kijiji.ca/British Columbia to have a much better idea. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Besides Kijiji.ca you may want to try viewit.ca, caprent.com or rentbc.com. Viewit.ca basically is used by major land lords, caprent.com lists rentals belonging to capreit and rentbc.com is used by all kinds of rentals. Although there are many legitimate rentals on kijiji you must be careful because there have been scammers using that website too.

Good luck


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

luvcanada said:


> Besides Kijiji.ca you may want to try viewit.ca, caprent.com or rentbc.com. Viewit.ca basically is used by major land lords, caprent.com lists rentals belonging to capreit and rentbc.com is used by all kinds of rentals. Although there are many legitimate rentals on kijiji you must be careful because there have been scammers using that website too.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

cruzmariacarla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. RTM? I'm not quite sure I'd go for that type. I'd prefer a unit and also because I'll be living alone.


You can visit the site which is included in my signature for a better view


----------

